

Jakob Nielsen: iPad apps need more interface consistency - henning
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7746134/Apple-iPad-apps-need-more-consistency-says-usability-guru.html

======
pedalpete
Isn't it a lack of structured and required interface consistency which pushes
UI's to experiment and find new and better ways of doing things?

The examples in the video are just VERY badly designed apps. I don't think it
has anything to do with 'interface consistency' as it does with hiring a good
UI/UX designer.

------
jpr
I have been thinking about user interfaces a lot in the back of my mind. I
think that most applications could be made much more usable if the user
actually had an idea about what kind of data the application is actually
handling, where it's getting it and how it can be manipulated.

What I would like to see is an UI that can represent any kind of data within a
consistent framework of GUI-widgets or whatnot. Everything in the UI should be
searchable, inspectable,sortable and otherwise manipulable via some real
programming language.

